# Miss Legs



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hehehe the last one looks like a moose baby... she's very cute


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha...never noticed that. She really does. I thought I should go out and get some pictures before they leave (I'm pretty sure they are leaving on Monday! )


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh.. that's too bad.. at least they're going to a great home!! Do you have any more babies on the way?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah one more this year! Miss Kita is due around the middle of May! That is a cross I'm excited to see! I love their foals!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she's adorable! She looks like she'll look exactly like momma and be a momma's girl.

She's too cute


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

ALL legs! LOL!

She looks so soft and cuddly! =3


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Appylover! Yea she is going to look just like momma!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Small Town Girl, she is really not that cuddley! Kind of evil...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww Miss Legs is stunning. Can I have her instead?  

She is one gorgeous little one. So sorry they have to leave you FGR.


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

She is sooo cute!!

Where is she going?!?!

Keri


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Meggy! You will have your hands full with your little bundle of joy soon! 

Haflinger-I sold Nita (Momma) becasue I don't rider her anymore and I woud hate to see her go to waste as a broodmare. She's a little too good of a riding horse for that. So I sold her and they feel in love with the foal and bought her to.


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

> Haflinger-I sold Nita (Momma) becasue I don't rider her anymore and I woud hate to see her go to waste as a broodmare. She's a little too good of a riding horse for that. So I sold her and they feel in love with the foal and bought her to.


Okay I see!! 

she sure is pretty!!!


Keri


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I love them both to pieces! They sure are a good looking pair!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

awwwww shes soooo sweet!

a little roan 2!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Ilovemyhorsies!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

ooo her coat looks like velvet!! and her mom is pretty too!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Soo cute!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh what a stunning little foal! So gorgeous! He has got quite the legs on him!


----------

